# Real VNC, Connected



## Enlighten (Oct 19, 2007)

I have Real VNC installed on my computer for work. Is there some way that I can be notified if someone connects to my computer. I checked Remove background pattern under options as I read some where that this will give me an indication that some one has connected. What will this look like when some one connects. Is there an easier way, like a pop-up or something. Don't like the feeling of being snooped on randomly!.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disable the incoming connections when you want privacy.


----------



## Enlighten (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah I know this is an option but I don't really want them stopped. If I do that they will ask why I disabled it, when I'm supposed to keep it running constantly. I was hoping there was some way of being notified.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't use RealVNC, so I'm not sure what options exist.


----------

